# Circulation in a 10G Tank?



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone got suggestions to add some circulation to a 10G tank. I'm not looking for current or anything drastic, just looking to add a little movement.

*c/p*


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

What kind of filter do you use, If you have 1 that passes water out of it you could use that for some.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A powerhead with a low flow rate:

Azoo Powerheads


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Liam, I'm currently using a penguin 150 (rated for 20G I think) which does provide some flow but with how my tank is set up I was hoping to find some mini (or alternate) means to create circulation. Which I could aim and help remove and possible dead spots. And yes this is a FW planted so it's just for me not particularly needed.

Ben, Thanks! I was looking and some around that size I'm balking at the room it takes up in the tank.

Have either of you attempted to use a powerhead externally with hoses going into the tank? Essentially it would be like a canister filter with no filtration.

Here's a picture of the tank setup currently.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

a small powerhead will work great.. as previously mentioned.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think....I have the model 180 in my "stuff" pile. You're welcome to it if you pay for the shipping. Should be able to place in a flat rate envelope. I have to look though.

It is not exact...it is used by another company for one of their products.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ben, if yah don't mind taking a look that would be great. PM me with what the shipping would be.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

an air stone  works great to get a little water movent


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I found it and here is what it is....look through the aquarium and you'll see the pump. Very light flow and although it doesn't have the AZOO name on it, it looks exactly like the model 180.

Freshwater Planted Aquariums: Red Sea Turbo CO2 Bio-System

Lot smaller than you think. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd say an air stone too, unless you use co2.


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

Devil's advocate here...... a dead spot or two is not a bad thing... the mulm accumulates in one spot making cleanup easier..... baby fish can hide in or near it, infusoria can develop there feeding those same babies..... plants feed off the nutrients released by the decomposing mulm..... if it gets deep it becomes an anaerobic filter breaking down the excess nitrates into gas...... just being a nuisance


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you Mike! nope not looking to clean or filter with it just a little more movement to the water.

Ben, yes please. Send me a PM with the shipping cost and I will transfer it via paypal (if yah have any more clippings to toss in there as well that would be awesome!).


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

You can pick up a Pump for cheap and stick a bit of Pipe on it so the flow out is getting aimed somewhere, I'm about to order a 50 Gallon Per Hour Pump online to help with my Nitrates(I have a small project ready to go) for £6.50 which is about $10 American.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Laim! That's kind of what I was thinking of doing. I'll probably windup going overboard, the more I think about it the more I plan.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

lol just don't get 1 that is to strong the last thing you need is your fish getting blown about the place


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh no. I think I'm doing that right now in my cichlid tank. Poor little things, but they don't seem stressed and play in it from time to time.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a big Wavemaker in my Tank and Ive also noticed every now and again the Clownfish I have will play in it, my Clowns are about 2 inch long and they seem to enjoy swimming into the flow


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ben, just to update the little pump is in and working great! It also does a lot better imo at injecting the CO2 from the DIY.

Thinking I'll add another for O2 injection and a little more flow.

Tank 1 is now unfiltered, time to buy the all glass top and update the lighting fixture so it spread out around the tank better.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Hope it all works out well for you mate, maybe keep your post updated so others who have this problem can see a way of sorting it.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> Ben, just to update the little pump is in and working great! It also does a lot better imo at injecting the CO2 from the DIY.
> 
> Thinking I'll add another for O2 injection and a little more flow.
> 
> Tank 1 is now unfiltered, time to buy the all glass top and update the lighting fixture so it spread out around the tank better.


So you used everything...that's good. Glad it worked out for you. That thing works well in breaking up the CO2 bubbles into much smaller ones - just like a diffuser. In fact, if you shut it off your CO2 will not flow out as much (could change with a few ganged bottles). Just in case you wanted to limit, to a point, some of your CO2 at night with your lights off.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sweet i'll have to try that, I have a valve on the line in right now to help reduce the output but if the pump does it awesome.


----------

